# I have a problem with my Nikon D500.. please help



## Photo Lady (Oct 10, 2020)

when i deleted photos on my Nikon D 500 i used my computer to wipe the SD card clean,, when i went on a short trip i decided to wipe the card clean manually .. well it says do you want to delete all photos on the camera.. i say "yes" it does not do it.. I say "No" and it wipes it clean... i contacted the person i purchased the camera from and they said it sounds like a software problem.. i should install updates from Nikon.. does this sound logical... I went to the site and it has many updates.. i don't know which one to choose from the list... thanks for any help offered..


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 10, 2020)

I only see one firmware ... v1.20
Nikon | Download center | D500


----------



## Strodav (Oct 10, 2020)

Something doesn't sound quite right.  My recommendation is to go into menu then select the little wrench, scroll through to "Reset All Settings" and reset.  Note: you have to use the OK button on the lower left side of the screen.  In the same wrench menu go to "Format Memory Card", select the card slot with your memory card and reformat it.  Again use the OK button lower left.  Finally, in the same wrench menu go to "Firmware Version" and check to see if you have the latest.  Mine is at C 1.20 and LD 2.018.  You can go to Nikonusa.com and in the upper right search for D500 -> D500 Firmware Updates, then just follow the directions.  Good luck, it's a great camera especially for wildlife / birding.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 10, 2020)

Strodav said:


> Something doesn't sound quite right.  My recommendation is to go into menu then select the little wrench, scroll through to "Reset All Settings" and reset.  Note: you have to use the OK button on the lower left side of the screen.  In the same wrench menu go to "Format Memory Card", select the card slot with your memory card and reformat it.  Again use the OK button lower left.  Finally, in the same wrench menu go to "Firmware Version" and check to see if you have the latest.  Mine is at C 1.20 and LD 2.018.  You can go to Nikonusa.com and in the upper right search for D500 -> D500 Firmware Updates, then just follow the directions.  Good luck, it's a great camera especially for wildlife / birding.


thanks so much.. will do///


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 10, 2020)

C = Firmware
L = Lens Distortion Control Data


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 10, 2020)

thanks for every ones help.. i will need some time now to figure this out.. i am so afraid of messing with my camera.. so i need to read everything over and over.. before i proceed..


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 10, 2020)

Strodav said:


> Something doesn't sound quite right.  My recommendation is to go into menu then select the little wrench, scroll through to "Reset All Settings" and reset.  Note: you have to use the OK button on the lower left side of the screen.  In the same wrench menu go to "Format Memory Card", select the card slot with your memory card and reformat it.  Again use the OK button lower left.  Finally, in the same wrench menu go to "Firmware Version" and check to see if you have the latest.  Mine is at C 1.20 and LD 2.018.  You can go to Nikonusa.com and in the upper right search for D500 -> D500 Firmware Updates, then just follow the directions.  Good luck, it's a great camera especially for wildlife / birding.


mine is at c 1.15 LD is 2.017


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Strodav said:
> 
> 
> > Something doesn't sound quite right.  My recommendation is to go into menu then select the little wrench, scroll through to "Reset All Settings" and reset.  Note: you have to use the OK button on the lower left side of the screen.  In the same wrench menu go to "Format Memory Card", select the card slot with your memory card and reformat it.  Again use the OK button lower left.  Finally, in the same wrench menu go to "Firmware Version" and check to see if you have the latest.  Mine is at C 1.20 and LD 2.018.  You can go to Nikonusa.com and in the upper right search for D500 -> D500 Firmware Updates, then just follow the directions.  Good luck, it's a great camera especially for wildlife / birding.
> ...


so should it be given the latest version.. could this be the problem..also can SD cards be out of whack... i have been using these two cards a long time...thanks again


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 10, 2020)

The Nikon firmware page it does not mention a fix for reversed Delete options.
As Strodav said ... strange.
Having the current firmware is always a good thing anyway.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 10, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> The Nikon firmware page it does not mention a fix for reversed Delete options.
> As Strodav said ... strange.
> Having the current firmware is always a good thing anyway.


I quess i will contact Nikon directly and ask...thanks again..


----------



## Strodav (Oct 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > The Nikon firmware page it does not mention a fix for reversed Delete options.
> ...



Your current firmware version cannot be causing this issue.  Recommend you reset the camera to factory settings.  Don't worry, you can't mess anything up by doing this.  Then format your memory card.  The only possible issue here is you will lose any images you may have on the card.  BTW, you might want to re-seat the card in the slot just to make sure it's making good contact.  You should be good to go at this point.  The firmware update is recommended, but not needed to get your camera going again.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 10, 2020)

what exactly does the firmware update do to improve the camera.. just curious.. but i will right now do the factory settings.. i think i will also purchase a couple new memory cards.. i won't lose any photos because if i do the opposite that it asks.. do you want to delete all photos..i say NO.. then it deletes all the photos... i thought maybe this was a flaw within the camera.. do you think this will change this flaw...thanks again.. i appreciate it very much....yikes i just reset the settings.. it would not reset when i said yes reset.. i said no and it reset... now i find two items with the same problem


----------



## Strodav (Oct 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> what exactly does the firmware update do to improve the camera.. just curious.. but i will right now do the factory settings.. i think i will also purchase a couple new memory cards.. i won't lose any photos because if i do the opposite that it asks.. do you want to delete all photos..i say NO.. then it deletes all the photos... i thought maybe this was a flaw within the camera.. do you think this will change this flaw...thanks again.. i appreciate it very much....yikes i just reset the settings.. it would not reset when i said yes reset.. i said no and it reset... now i find two items with the same problem



The changes in firmware are usually described on the downloads page.  Let's go through this reset, because what you are describing still doesn't make sense to me.  Go to the little wrench in menu then use the multi-selector to get to the "Reset all settings" menu then push the OK button to see 2 items, reset (gray background) and Do not reset (yellow background).  Use the multi-selector (up) to turn the reset item to yellow then use the multi-selector (right this time) to see the menu "! All settings will be reset.  Once reset, settings cannot be restored. OK? "  Use the multi-selector (up) to turn the Yes to Red then hit the OK button in the lower left corner of the back of your camera.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 10, 2020)

Strodav said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly does the firmware update do to improve the camera.. just curious.. but i will right now do the factory settings.. i think i will also purchase a couple new memory cards.. i won't lose any photos because if i do the opposite that it asks.. do you want to delete all photos..i say NO.. then it deletes all the photos... i thought maybe this was a flaw within the camera.. do you think this will change this flaw...thanks again.. i appreciate it very much....yikes i just reset the settings.. it would not reset when i said yes reset.. i said no and it reset... now i find two items with the same problem
> ...


Yes all this happened except i had to choose no for resetting  instead of yes...once i clicked no then the camera told me it was reset to original settings.. i am so baffled that this is happening.. how can i trust any of my settings now..PS..thank you for such a easy accurate description of steps to follow..your a good teacher..such patience... i have all this..but still happening what i described earlier...


----------



## Strodav (Oct 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Strodav said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



Sorry this didn't work.  I know my D500 inside and out and I am as baffled by the problem as you are.  One last Hail Mary.  Did you try taking out the battery for about 30 seconds then putting in a fully charged battery?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 10, 2020)

Never format a card on a computer and stick it  back into the camera. I would say just put another card in and remember to format it in camera only.  Another thing, don't delete images off your card when in camera.


----------



## pez (Oct 11, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Never format a card on a computer and stick it  back into the camera. I would say just put another card in and remember to format it in camera only.  Another thing, don't delete images off your card when in camera.


I always delete images from my cards while in camera- usually "delete all images"- never a problem. But I do always format the card in camera.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 11, 2020)

Strodav said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Strodav said:
> ...


Doing this now..will try later again when it is light out...very upset when camera is not right..


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 11, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Never format a card on a computer and stick it  back into the camera. I would say just put another card in and remember to format it in camera only.  Another thing, don't delete images off your card when in camera.


I always deleted photos both ways...


----------



## greybeard (Oct 11, 2020)

My routine, Shoot, take card out of camera and put in computer and transfer, process shots, return card to camera and format.  No problems yet.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 11, 2020)

greybeard said:


> My routine, Shoot, take card out of camera and put in computer and transfer, process shots, return card to camera and format.  No problems yet.


yes thats exactly what i have been doing.. thats why i think this issue i am having is not related to this process... thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 11, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Never format a card on a computer and stick it  back into the camera. I would say just put another card in and remember to format it in camera only.  Another thing, don't delete images off your card when in camera.
> ...



Not a good idea. Just as the PC will mess up the file allocation table (fat table), deleting files in the card from the camera can do the same. Think of it this way, if you formatted your card in camera, bits of the images are still allocated inside, hence you can actually perform a rescue and recover them even if you formatted. The camera literally will save the information of the images until you start shooting again and that info will be over written. Example: your on a shoot and take 20 images, downloaded them on a computer, put the card back in the camera, and format it...there is data from those 20 images still on it that you can recover using software on a computer. It will still be there until you have taken 20 more images.

When you format the card in a computer, it is much more sophisticated and handles that fat table differently. The camera handles that fat table in a much less sophisticated way. That's why your camera didn't know what to do.

I used to do data recovery and it is much more complex than I am stating, just trying to simplify it for you. I once had a woman bring me her computer, she wanted to find out what her husband was doing on the PC, she didn't think I could find out because he cleared his history and deleted files. Um, I recovered all of his history going 6 months back, plus recovered documents and images.

I recently recovered a micro sd card in a phone for a friend. She was deleting her images on her phone and it messed up the fat table on the card. She was devastated because all her images were on there and she didn't back it up on line. I recovered all her images ( well over 2000). We then put a new card in the phone, formatted it in phone, and set up a Google account to back it up moving forward. I also uploaded all her old images on Google photos. She will never have that issue again.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 11, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


WOW>>>>> I have alot to learn...... and it just gets more and more complicated. So how exactly do you do this.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 11, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


  I just read the entire article on formatting the SD card.. i will do it this way from now on.. for the most part it is suppose to save the card for usage longer.. but this still does not solve my big problem.. i checked over and over for all the other settings to be accurate and it seems they are just fine.. i wonder if this was a genuine flaw in the camera.. i purchased new.. made in USA but there could have been a hidden flaw .. whether it be chip or what...?  This morning i took this photo.. Not bad..if i ever decided to sell the camera someday this  will be hard to explain so whether i ever correct it or not i still want to find out why.


 ..


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 11, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Did you try a new card?


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 11, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> I just read the entire article on formatting the SD card.. i will do it this way from now on.. for the most part it is suppose to save the card for usage longer.. but this still does not solve my big problem.. i checked over and over for all the other settings to be accurate and it seems they are just fine.. i wonder if this was a genuine flaw in the camera.. i purchased new.. made in USA but there could have been a hidden flaw .. whether it be chip or what...?  This morning i took this photo.. Not bad..if i ever decided to sell the camera someday this  will be hard to explain so whether i ever correct it or not i still want to find out why...



I don't think this is a hardware problem ... as the software (firmware) controls what code options are displayed and triggered.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 11, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


I used a 3rd card that had been lightly used... still the same


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 11, 2020)

I have to agree with jcdeboever. It's a card issue. I know you said you tried a new card. Did you format it?

ANY card you place into your camera has to be formatted to THAT camera before taking a picture. I've used multiple cards between cameras and transferred images via cable, WIFI or card reader. Never a problem. 

ALWAYS format the card in the camera. No matter how you transfer the images. EVERY post I've read about this involves formatting the card in the PC. Every one. Don't do it.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 11, 2020)

RowdyRay said:


> I have to agree with jcdeboever. It's a card issue. I know you said you tried a new card. Did you format it?
> 
> ANY card you place into your camera has to be formatted to THAT camera before taking a picture. I've used multiple cards between cameras and transferred images via cable, WIFI or card reader. Never a problem.
> 
> ALWAYS format the card in the camera. No matter how you transfer the images. EVERY post I've read about this involves formatting the card in the PC. Every one. Don't do it.


If i buy a new card and format it do you think it will solve this issue..going to order one now..thank you


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 11, 2020)

RowdyRay said:


> I have to agree with jcdeboever. It's a card issue.



The initial description was that the camera delete program asked Yes or No ... yes was chosen by the OP and it did not delete ... no was selected and the images were deleted.
How would this be caused by the Card ?


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 11, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with jcdeboever. It's a card issue.
> ...



I know what she said. If I connect my camera to the PC to download images, it will ask if I want to delete the files upon download. NO! (I'm assuming this is what happened) Download them but, delete them and/or format the card within the camera.


----------



## Nikolas Hirees (Oct 12, 2020)

I took about 100 shots in RAW using my Nikon D500 on a 4GB SD card. The pictures were fine on camera. But when I tried to see NRF files on my Mac after transfer some of them showed a blank screen. I can’t view the pictures in program.’ Then efficient photo repair software such as Stellar Repair for Photo is the best way to repair corrupt RAW camera files. However, you may try Apple’s Photo Repair tool or photo editing programs to fix certain types of corruption in photos.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


So do you think i created these two issues myself?


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

Nikolas Hirees said:


> I took about 100 shots in RAW using my Nikon D500 on a 4GB SD card. The pictures were fine on camera. But when I tried to see NRF files on my Mac after transfer some of them showed a blank screen. I can’t view the pictures in program.’ Then efficient photo repair software such as Stellar Repair for Photo is the best way to repair corrupt RAW camera files. However, you may try Apple’s Photo Repair tool or photo editing programs to fix certain types of corruption in photos.


I have windows 10


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

RowdyRay said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > RowdyRay said:
> ...


Yes this is exactly what happens


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 12, 2020)

Sounds like a firmware issue with the camera it self.Haven you tried shooting with two cards second card to back everything you shoot so each shot is recorded on both cards then try deleting from card 1 and 2 if the yes or no to delete has the same issue then not likely two cards being the problem. I would reset the camera back to factory defaults then try again then update the latest firmware if you haven't already. Process of elimination.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> Sounds like a firmware issue with the camera it self.Haven you tried shooting with two cards second card to back everything you shoot so each shot is recorded on both cards then try deleting from card 1 and 2 if the yes or no to delete has the same issue then not likely two cards being the problem. I would reset the camera back to factory defaults then try again then update the latest firmware if you haven't already. Process of elimination.


i can only use one card ,, just the SD card...never bought the XQD card... so i can only use one card at a time.. thanks


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 12, 2020)

As other s have mentioned, NEVER format a memory card with your computer, ALWAYS do it in camera. Additionally, when you want to start with a fresh card format it in your camera, this writes file directory data to the root level of the card so the camera knows where to file images.

The next step is to reset the camera to factory defaults, format a card, take a few photos, transfer them via card reader or camera to your computer, make sure you EJECT the memory disk before yanking the cork or pulling the card out. If you use Nikon ViewNX-i for transferring, there is an option to eject the card after transfer in the preferences, I highly suggest using it to avoid pulling out a card while still mounted on your computers OS.

BTW, which brand of card are you using?


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

JBPhotog said:


> As other s have mentioned, NEVER format a memory card with your computer, ALWAYS do it in camera. Additionally, when you want to start with a fresh card format it in your camera, this writes file directory data to the root level of the card so the camera knows where to file images.
> 
> The next step is to reset the camera to factory defaults, format a card, take a few photos, transfer them via card reader or camera to your computer, make sure you EJECT the memory disk before yanking the cork or pulling the card out. If you use Nikon ViewNX-i for transferring, there is an option to eject the card after transfer in the preferences, I highly suggest using it to avoid pulling out a card while still mounted on your computers OS.
> 
> BTW, which brand of card are you using?


do you think it is the card... do you think i need to update firmware... i use sand disk cards.. mostly.. but a couple others as well.. which is the cards you use.. i will look up viewNX,, i have just been using windows 10 photo editing.. thank you


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 12, 2020)

Your firmware looks like it is not up to date, see this page:
Nikon | Download center | D500

Sandisk are quality cards, I have used them exclusively since 2003.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

JBPhotog said:


> Your firmware looks like it is not up to date, see this page:
> Nikon | Download center | D500
> 
> Sandisk are quality cards, I have used them exclusively since 2003.


thank you.. i am too scared to do this.. update.. i really would be very upset if i messed up my camera  .. i will send to NIkon and have them tune it up and firmware the upload.. i read it is pretty easy to do.. but so scary too..


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 12, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> JBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > Your firmware looks like it is not up to date, see this page:
> ...



That is your call but the instructions are pretty clear on the download site. Never the less, if you haven’t cleaned the sensor might as well have Nikon do that for you as well.


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 12, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> If i buy a new card and format it do you think it will solve this issue..going to order one now..thank you



I definitely think you should try a different card. Doesn't have to be a new one. Preferably one you haven't used in this camera and/or may have done the same thing to. (Make sure there isn't anything on it you want to keep because, it will be gone.) Format it in the camera right away and see what happens.

As far as the firmware update is concerned, I doubt that's the issue. I see nothing about memory issues.

Changes from “C” Firmware Version 1.15 to 1.20

• The camera now also supports direct Wi-Fi connections to devices running SnapBridge. For more information, see the “Addendum to the User’s Manual” in which this feature is described. Before using this feature, upgrade to the following version of the app:
- SnapBridge version 2.5.4 or later

• Fixed the following issues:
- The camera sometimes had trouble focusing on subjects in the focus points at the edges of the frame.
- The camera would sometimes stop responding during shooting in continuous high-speed (CH) release mode.
- The camera would sometimes not turn off after the power switch was rotated to “OFF”.


As far as doing the update yourself, it can be a bit daunting. I was nervous at first. I won't lie. But, there are some great tutorials on Youtube. I strongly suggest watching it several times first, so there are no surprises. Then just follow along and pause it whenever necessary. Think I've done about 10 now.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

JBPhotog said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > JBPhotog said:
> ...


 I have cleaned it on by way of camera.. is there another method involved too.. I read the instructions.. yes it does seem relatively easy.. although it says downloading and doing this could be a problem on your camera.. that made me hesitate..


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

RowdyRay said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > If i buy a new card and format it do you think it will solve this issue..going to order one now..thank you
> ...


very good info.. yes i was watching on you tube..trouble is my speakers on pc are not working.. just ordered new ones.. very scary trying to read lips.. lol..thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

I just want to take time out here and thank all of you for extra ordinary help.. i know now that this is not a serious issue.. can most likely be fixed with updates.. i appreciate all your informative replies.. have so much more understanding of the issues now even though i am still working on a fix.. thank you all


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

RowdyRay said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > If i buy a new card and format it do you think it will solve this issue..going to order one now..thank you
> ...


a few new cards are on the way.. i will definitely be following this specific guide when i get them... thanks!!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 12, 2020)

How To Reset Nikon D500 DSLR Camera To Its Factory Settings


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> How To Reset Nikon D500 DSLR Camera To Its Factory Settings


Thank you for this link!!1


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 12, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> JBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



The builtin sensor cleaning function works but does not remove oil or moisture spots, just light surface particles that can be shaken off. But the question then begs, where do those shaken particles go? Some get stuck to an adhesive like seal around the sensor glass but others can and do fall into the mirror box. Additionally, changing lenses can create very small metal particulates that fall into the mirror box and as the mirror flips up and down during a shutter opening sequence, then can and do get airborne and make their way onto the sensor glass.

Nikon will use a wet cleaning method or sticky swab to clean the sensor glass so those troublesome little specs don't cover up photo sites during exposure. FWIW, cleaning the sensor glass is by magnitudes more nerve racking than a firmware update, one miss step and you end up with a scratched sensor glass for life unless you pay $$$ to have it replaced. There are lots of best practises tutorials on cleaning and many essential tools required which does imply an investment.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2020)

JBPhotog said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > JBPhotog said:
> ...


I will let Nikon do all of this.. My camera means everything to me!! It is great that am getting this knowledge,,, and for this i am thankful!!


----------



## NiagaraJim (Oct 13, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> when i deleted photos on my Nikon D 500 i used my computer to wipe the SD card clean,, when i went on a short trip i decided to wipe the card clean manually .. well it says do you want to delete all photos on the camera.. i say "yes" it does not do it.. I say "No" and it wipes it clean... i contacted the person i purchased the camera from and they said it sounds like a software problem.. i should install updates from Nikon.. does this sound logical... I went to the site and it has many updates.. i don't know which one to choose from the list... thanks for any help offered..



Are you seeing the right function being hi-lighted? it maybe a misinterpretation of what the screen is showing you.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 13, 2020)

I do my own sensor cleaning pretty easy when you just take your time and be very mindful of the mirror on the DSLR.  I had to do a wet clean on a brand New D610 and was def not a dust bunny but a lubricant stain. Dust is a pretty easy to clean sometimes just a rocket blower does the trick but lubricant stains is more difficult and can be a PITA  plus streaking on sensor from to much wet solution or a poor quality cleaner. My local Camera shop was offering a bring in your camera for a free sensor cleaning which I thought was great for people not comfortable trying to do this them self.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 13, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> How To Reset Nikon D500 DSLR Camera To Its Factory Settings


my camera did not do anything with this method..


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 13, 2020)

NiagaraJim said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > when i deleted photos on my Nikon D 500 i used my computer to wipe the SD card clean,, when i went on a short trip i decided to wipe the card clean manually .. well it says do you want to delete all photos on the camera.. i say "yes" it does not do it.. I say "No" and it wipes it clean... i contacted the person i purchased the camera from and they said it sounds like a software problem.. i should install updates from Nikon.. does this sound logical... I went to the site and it has many updates.. i don't know which one to choose from the list... thanks for any help offered..
> ...


I go to delete.. on playback menu then it takes me to selected or delete ALL..i say ALL and it takes me to SD  Card ...then it says all images will be deleted.... OK? Cureent..yes or no ... i say yes... nothing happens.. i say No then it goes to DONE


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 13, 2020)

JBPhotog said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > JBPhotog said:
> ...


 i have to let Nikon do it.. too nervous for this..


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 13, 2020)

Not a bad idea to just let Nikon handle the issue, update the firmware and clean the sensor and the turn around time should be pretty quick too.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> Not a bad idea to just let Nikon handle the issue, update the firmware and clean the sensor and the turn around time should be pretty quick too.


Thank you..yes i made up my mind..At least i learned what i need to know about the repair and tune up.. i know what to ask for..lol


----------

